# Weekend fishing



## fish devil (Mar 23, 2015)

Finished in 3rd place this past Saturday at Rainbow Lake. 42-45 degree water temps. Winners had a 10lb +bag. Only bass I caught was 3.45lbs. I also landed a 4lb+ pickerel.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 24, 2015)

congrats =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 28, 2015)

Need to send some of that open water across the big D!!


----------

